
Crime Has No Gender - jmnicolas
https://eumostwanted.eu/crimehasnogender/
======
RenRav
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_crime#In_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_differences_in_crime#In_the_United_States)

------
Bostonian
Males commit far more violent crimes than females. What is the article trying
to say?

~~~
jmnicolas
It's just Europol publicity stunt. I thought the idea was cool but the
execution lacking : the UX is sub-par imo.

